# Stephon Kellogg and the Sixers



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I had the chance to mix for this band tonight and I've got to say that they are awesome! I'd never heard of them before tonight but their music is something of a cross between clean grunge and the Eagles and an absolute pleasure to listen to. A USA Today editor declared their album as one of the top 5 last year. If you have the chance check them out!

Misspelled the name in the subject - Stephen Kellogg and the Sixers


----------

